# Fichier AVI ipad



## Vladimok (18 Mai 2013)

Bonjour,

Est-il possible de lire les fichier AVI sur iPad, si oui quel est la meilleur solution ?

Merci


----------



## drs (18 Mai 2013)

Oui c'est possible, mais pas en natif.
J'utilise aceplayer pour ca.


----------

